# How do we get that magnificent havanese look



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there anything we can do when we groom our dogs to give them that magnificent coat look. I'd be willing to learn because I'd love my sweetheart to look like his famous counterparts. They are so beautiful and have that look of spun cotton. Am I too optimistic to think it's possible to do at home?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What do you mean? Are you wanting to get Milo into a full coat like a show dog? 

Keep in mind that most show dogs are just normal dogs most of the time. They get groomed before a show and photos, and then go back to their normal doggy lives. Mine all romp in the yard, wrestle around, dive under bushes and they would jump in our fountain if I didn't have an ex-pen around it. In other words, they don't have that gorgeous "show dog" look on other days.

And yes, the beautiful grooming is definitely possible at home. I've never had any formal training and when my parents were showing Lhasa Apsos, they weren't all gussied up like they are today, so I can't even say I learned it from my parents. I just use a basic blow dryer and I've experimented with various dog shampoos & conditioners over the years. I have some of my own personal favorites for each dog and their hair texture. Each Havanese I've had is a little different in coat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure,

It is doable at home! A great place to start is this store:

www.showdogstore.com

They have alot of great, and my favorite, products there. I think blowdrying and daily brushing is a big part of it. If you keep the mats at bay, you'll have less trimming to do. I like to use a few different "leave in conditioners" and a mink oil spray.

Gucci gets alot of compliments on her coat, its naturally very soft and doesn't mat much (so far!) But I really do stay on top of it.

Of course, they do run and play and get messy! By the end of the day, her topknot is usually half fallen out. lol and she has a few yard remnants to be picked out.

What I do, is brush her once with a pin brush or greyhound comb (to get the dead hairs out, etc), and then at night, I'll use a soft bristle brush (easier on her coat) to help avoid breakage from too much brushing. She's blowing coat right now, so that's why I'm on it twice a day. 

The fur is much straighter if you blow dry it with a little conditioner. I mix 1/3 conditioner with 2/3 water and apply it with an empty hair coloring bottle before I blow dry her.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope you can see the difference in these photos. I just took them and they were just bathed and brushed. Shelby has a silky, straight coat with just a hint of a wave. However, Kodi looks like cotton candy. He is a big fluff with very wavy hair. So, I don't think it's what you do, it's what type of hair they have.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Michele, They are darling!  Love those pictures!!

I think Gucci's fur is like Shelby's, it is straight in most places but will have waves at the bottom in certain places if I don't blow dry it out. I like Kodi's "wavy" look! I wish I could create that 

The blonde/gold on Gucci's ears will sometimes look "Crimped" (remember those irons?) One of the many things I love about her 

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Some dogs are fluffy and some are silky [dare I use that term? LOL]...*

even Winston's sister Jillee is more of the silky sleek variety, while Winston, well....he's a cotton ball that got stuck in an outlet! Although they're puppies still!!

Trish


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo has the straighter, silky coat. I don't want to torture him or make him miserable I just want him to look as beautiful as he can. He has a kind of regal bearing and I want to do the best I can for him. 

Believe me he enjoys his RLH moments and I sometimes laugh out loud as he literally sails off the ground in a flying leap. I want him to have fun, to be loved and nurtured. I just don't want to do less for him than I can. I do comb him at least once or twice a day and thankfully, at least for the moment he is not matted. I'm still a little tentative about his face. I don't want to hurt him.

I've already bought oatmeal shampoo at the groomer's and a conditioner she recommended. Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would start now getting him used to his face being touched. It will help ease the tension if you ever need to comb a mat out there, or brush his teeth, etc. 

Milo is darling! I'm assuming you are talking about the "show-dog" look. Sadly, that nice straight combed out "look" doesn't last long! lol

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to say get him really used to having you touch his face. Kubrick doesn't mat yet as he's too young and he doesn't play outside or anything, but his beard and mustache DO get very dirty... he likes to stick his nose in everything. Literally. :laugh:

He absolutely hates having his face combed out but I am finally getting him used to it by feeding him small pieces of freeze dried liver (he only gets these at grooming times) and holding his head while he chews it to comb out his face. I've slowly but surely been able to do it without as many treats, but it's a long and slow process, which is why I think it would be better if you start ASAP as Kara suggested.

Oh and *Kara*, I wanted to thank you for your recommendation of the Silk Spirits product... I used it on Kubrick after his last bath and he smelled really good and was really soft for days. You really are the grooming queen!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> Oh and *Kara*, I wanted to thank you for your recommendation of the Silk Spirits product... I used it on Kubrick after his last bath and he smelled really good and was really soft for days. You really are the grooming queen!


You are welcome!  I glad you like it...It does work amazingly well.

Kara


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> even Winston's sister Jillee is more of the silky sleek variety, while Winston, well....he's a cotton ball that got stuck in an outlet! Although they're puppies still!!
> 
> Trish


That description is hysterical!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

They look *so* cute. It looks like Milo has a coat more like Shelby's from the pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, what was that Mink Oil you suggested in an older post? I wrote it down a while ago thinking I would give it a try and you think I could find that darn pc. of paper.. I could sit and go through the 1000 some odd post of yours to find it but figured it would be faster just to ask.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara,*

What is Silk Spirits?? When do you use it??

Janet


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's Kara's post from the other thread. I was just referring to it earlier today so I knew just where to find it:

I'm currently letting Gucci go into full coat. She's 25 weeks. I literally have an ARSENAL of grooming supplies, conditioning sprays, etc. I recommend visiting this store:

https://www.showdogstore.com/

I use alot of the mink oil product and sprays, and so far...have only had 2 small mats to date. I probably have about 15 brushes and combs too! I think I'm slightly neurotic trying to keep her coat nice and mat free. I really don't want to have to cut her during the blowing of coat, but I'll keep that option open. My hope is, the regiment we have now, will make it easy to get through.

She gets brushed twice a day, bathed weekly, w/ a leave in conditioner and I alternate conditioning spray each day, one day I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=415

And the next day I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=141

And every 2-3 days, I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=541

or this:
https://www.showdogstore.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=421

OR this:
https://www.showdogstore.com/index.a...ROD&ProdID=146

Now...if that doesn't prove I'm neurotic....You should see my brush collection!

BUT......anyone that touches Gucci's coat can't believe HOW soft and silky her fur is. Even other Hav owners are impressed.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info but everytime I click on one of the links it just re-directs me to show dog store homepage, I can not see the actual product.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darn! Looks like the links are now dead. Let's see if this one works...

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=146

It is called "Silk Spirits" by Chris Christensen, great stuff! It is very rich and only need a little. The bottle is much smaller than I expected, but a few drops goes a long way.

I also like Cherry Knoll Mink Oil spray:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=541

It smells alot like baby powder and lasts for 3-4 days, I like them both, so I alternate using them.

I have this one too:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=415

Bio Groom Mink oil, which is pretty good too, but I like the scent of the the Cherry Knoll better.

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Geri,

I think one of the important things to owning these dogs is getting them use to regular (daily) grooming. Get a location in your house, get supplies, and do it daily.

Now during our grooming he is so comfortable, he rolls over to get a belly rub, couple of kisses. I use it for a bonding time also.

That is what I have learned; we do it daily at the same time every day, except weekends and the same location.

Casper goes to work with me, so like I shower and get ready then I get Casper ready, everyday. His mats get too bad if I don't groom him everyday. 

I have attached a picture of Casper after his morning grooming, ready to go for the day, and the next one is what he does at work most of the day.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lynn, Casper looks great. And I like his idea of work.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn, 

Casper is just adorable on your desk! I wish mine would do that.

Instead, they'd be rifling through my files and chewing on my pencils and loose computer cords.....


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I just love all the stories about what our Hav's look like between shows and what they are like when they are basically just being themselves. I can't wait until I can get some really great shots of Radar for when he's got a really long coat eventhough he won't be in a show but it would be nice to get him all primped up and proper and get some action shots.

Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I would really like to try the Mink oil on my fuzz bucket Riley.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Casper goes to work with me, so like I shower and get ready then I get Casper ready, everyday. His mats get too bad if I don't groom him everyday.
> 
> I have attached a picture of Casper after his morning grooming, ready to go for the day, and the next one is what he does at work most of the day.


Lynn,

OMG! Are Casper and Gucci related???? ound:

Gucci LOVES sleeping on my desk, too! I will have to get a picture for you. I keep one of her blankets at work and I put it on my desk, next to my laptop and she sleeps on it most of the day! (She takes MORE naps at work, than she does at home!) Basically, she is our "most productive employee" ound: (That's what I tell my husband)

We have a morning work ritual, too. Although, I pack her grooming supplies in a beach bag, along with toys, food, pee pads, etc. and I groom her when we first get there and I'm brewing my coffee. Then, I take my "breaks" and we work on training/tricks.

But when I ask her "do you want to go to work?" She gets SOOOO excited and does RLH around the house and then darts into her Sherpa Bag! It is so darn cute. And if I don't leave for work within 10 min. of telling her she is going to work, she whines. She gets excited when I pull out the Beach bag and start packing.

I love taking her to work....I'm kinda looking forward of going back (I take most of the summer off)

Sometimes, people walk in and they all laugh at Gucci sleeping on my desk! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Thanks Kara, I would really like to try the Mink oil on my fuzz bucket Riley.


I think you'll like it. It is pretty "greasy" when you first apply it, but don't panic...because in about 30 min.-hour, it seems to absorb into the fur and it doesn't keep the greasy look. I only put a small dab on my hands and massage it in, a little seems to go a long way.

I concentrate on the areas where she is prone to mat, like where her harness is and her butt for some reason.

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Is the Chris Christensen Silky oil similiar to Pet Silk's Liquid Silk?

What do you guys do for work that they allow your hav's to be at work?
I am sooo jealous!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just have to say that I love Sierra's avatar. She looks like she has a million things she'd like to say...and then she'd like to go shopping.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How many of you use a blow dryer and try straightening the coat?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> How many of you use a blow dryer and try straightening the coat?


Linda, I just learned to do this for Scout's coat from my breeder. Lincoln's coat looks the same no matter what you do to it. For Scout, he was looking kinda kinky and strange (his coat that is). His breeder let me watch her blow out his sister at the Nationals. Now I blow him out which straightens his coat and he looks 10x better! After she showed me, I felt like :doh:

I feel like everything I figured out about Lincoln's coat doesn't really apply to Scout! So I am learning again....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I just have to say that I love Sierra's avatar. She looks like she has a million things she'd like to say...and then she'd like to go shopping.


Thank you so much for your compliment!!

I try and straighten Sierra's fur too with the blowdryer right after bath and rainy walks....if I don't she becomes really wavy!!! Especially on her but....if you check the Sprinklerfun video, you can see how wavy she becomes when wet


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, Scudder has that ric rac coat that I read about. If he air dries he looks almost dreaded. At the shows, everyone would ask if i was going to groom him. I would say, he is groomed. I never understood until a breeder took me aside and told me I needed to blow him out. I was like, huh? I did it once and he looked great, but it dried his coat. I won't make a habit out of it, that's for sure!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I always blow Gucci out, her fur will also wave if I don't..but I think its actaully cute, I just wonder if it would be more prone to matting?

I even straightened some of her fur once. WOW, did it look good, I'm assuming alot of people do that when they show, it gave it a nice shine.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I always blow dry the boys after a bath, but I wouldn't use a straighter. I know the damage it does to my hair. There hair looks so straight and fuffy after the blow dry and then they are off to play and there goes the hairdo.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Believe me, my straightener poses NO threat to damaging anything. ound: It barely even gets hot. My hair is SO fine, I had to buy a junky one that doesnt' heat up much. Plus, I just had it on the lowest setting, I could touch it w/ my finger and not get burned.

However, my daughter's straightener......YIKES. that this is like my IRON!

I was just curious to how it would look, so I did one side on the top. I noticed that it stayed really nice for a few days. Now, the crimping iron would be COOL! lol Don't worry, I don't have one! 

Kara


----------

